# when is hte next hamburg show?



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Guys,
anyone know when the next hamburg show is?


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Northwestern Berks Reptile Show


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

this is the show feb.27 that has wall to wall people and no parking for cars. and long wait lines to get in.
its good for the vendors but tough for the buyers looking for stuff.
i got there last year around 11:00 am. and the line was out to the street. 
walt


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Refered to as the " tax refund show"

A biggie.....get a check....run out a by a snake or such.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

aha that sucks, i just wanted to pick up a marty tank or two adn get eh hell out of there, Phill you gonna be vending?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

this would of been a good show for the reading expo center. loads of room for the people.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

pa.walt said:


> this would of been a good show for the reading expo center. loads of room for the people.


Why not go to both and buy a salamander at each one?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Michael Shrom said:


> Why not go to both and buy a salamander at each one?


iv been reading up on salamanders they look pretty cool. and trying to talk eli into letting me have some lol.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am def. coming to this show, all the shows are pretty packed but I am pretty sure this is the best one to go to. I actually have no choice in going as it is considered a lab in my herpetology course at college lol..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wish i had classes like that in college.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be "helping" a buddy at a snake table . . . there is really no other way you'd get me into that show . . . it's crazy!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah...I don't "do" lines anymore...heh


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Phil, get me in without having to wait on line


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> Phil, get me in without having to wait on line


you got it......just stay over here....get up early and we-be-in like flin.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, ok i will talk to you about it at the meeting


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i know some people who are vending there but they have help already. that is pretty much the only way i think i would go to this one. hey anyone need any help, i have a gun for security reasons  i think i still have my bagde that i won at the carnival. 
i probably will be at the reading pet expo show i think it is called in march.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Julio said:


> wish i had classes like that in college.


Its not offered a lot, its like a special topic in biology course type deal. So does anyone have a free pass? I will be there pretty early, seems like that is the only way to get a parking spot.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there!
Feb is always a fun show. I'll see if I can sell my table cloth like last year.
Bringing a bunch of adult bl vents and a bunch of juvi g/b auratus, leucs, azureus and cobalts. 
For more info see:
Frogs 'n' Things - Frogs 4 Sale
Also, wingless and windged flightless melanos, bean beetles, springs and supplies.
Don't worry about beating the crowds. Let me know I you want anything and I'll reserve it for you.
Looking fwd to seeing everyone again,
Keith


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

This will be my first show since the last Hamburg show. I'll have a table next to the white canopy. I'll have live food items, salamanders, newts, and a couple axolotls. It looks like a year or two till I make the jump back to darts.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I should be at this show as well...

Mike.....why the 2 year frog timetable?

I see we have effectively pulled John C over from the gummy lizard hobby.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> I should be at this show as well...
> 
> Mike.....why the 2 year frog timetable?
> 
> I see we have effectively pulled John C over from the gummy lizard hobby.


The 2 year plan is to refinish the wood floors and strip and repair ceiling and walls. All of the tanks will have to be moved out of my computer room when I do this. I can't see setting up a big display tank before that.

I did notice that John spends less time at my table at New York and more time with Mike and Richard.


----------

